# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Классификатор стран мира 1С 8.2 Платежные документы

## sanchez1

Здравствуйте! Купил конфигурацию "платежные документы", в счет фактуре необходимо указывать код страны производителя. Однако у меня вместо этой строчки постоянно ставятся прочерки. В номенклатуре некуда ввести код страны происхождения, справочника со странами и кодами как в других конфигурациях нет, конфигурация закрыта для редактирования и непонятно как ее разлочить, поэтому добавить графу с кодом в номенклатуру не получается. 
Подскажите, есть ли решение этой проблемы? Как мне кажется можно либо подключить справочник стран мира (но как это сделать и будет ли он автоматом подбирать код к стране происхождения?), либо каким то образом открыть для редактирования конфигурацию чтобы добавить дополнительное поле в номенклатуру и отредактировать макет счета-фактуры (это сделать так же не получается). Спасибо

----------

